# Motorex/RB Motoring and Importation of Nissan Skylines 1990-1999 Models



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

Well you know I have been dreaming about owning a Skyline since I can't remember when, but now my dreams have come true. I have purchased a 1996 R33 Skyline GTS Turbo from China, but when I found out that I personally could not bring the car into the US without the help of a Registered Importer. After a little research, alot of emails and a few phone calls this is the information that I have found out to be 100% TRUE and I have emails and the documentation to prove it!!! There are some very specific guidlines that you have to follow and to be honest the things that Motorex has been charging people a VERY large some of money for is laid out for all to view. So you can finally see why they charge you $16-25K to import, modify, and certify Skylines. But there are somethings that you need to know!!!

1. Motorex and RB Motoring work together to import Skylines into the US. This means as far as the law is concerned that it's a monopolization of a specific trade or industry which unless done correctly is illegal. Up to this point it seems they are doing the right thing.

2. As of right now Motorex is suspended and is not eligable to act as a Registered Importer. They have been suspended due to the fact that they didn't renew their permit and pay the correct fees. So right now even if they wanted to they can't import Skylines and since RB Motoring gets their Skylines from Motorex they wont be doing much business anytime soon.

3. I have done the research into the HS-7 Import documentation and if you look this form over you can find the information you need to know about becoming an owner of a Skyline. It states the specific stipulations in which you can import a 1990-1999 Skyline into the US. I would suggest that if you plan to do so, that you look at becoming a Registered Importer yourself, or find a company willing the RI the car for you and under contract you can make the car legal by your own hands. Motorex has already completed a good portion of the testing for you and you can get a list of the items on the Skyline that need to be modified from the following website.

http://dms.dot.gov/search/searchResultsSimple.cfm

All the stuff you would like to know is right there! They have the documentation of what has been tested and what needs to be modified.

4. All models of Skylines from 1990-1999 are capable of being imported. EPA(ICI) standards are the hardest to meet but can be done. Some of it may take reprograming the ECU of the vehicle, it can be done. Motorex has had a choke hold on the importation of the Skylines because they have made their reputation on the false guise that they are the "exclusive" importers of the Skyline models. I have the supporting emails from the Director of the Office of Vehichle Safety Compliance that states they are just the only company to do the paperwork to be able to import the cars. Motorex was not approved by or made the "exclusive" importer of the Nissan Skylines. Needless to say I am not a Motorex fan due to their abuse of the sport car industry.

There is alot of work that needs to be done, I personally am in the process of becoming a Registered Importer for Nissan. I have 2 mechanics with more the 50 years of experience between them on building and tuning motors that will be working for/with me. I now have a contact not only on mainland Japan but also in China that can offer me affordable Skylines that I can import and sell. My personal Skyline I purchased from Garage Defend in China, and is in the process of being transported to the US right now. I am a little different then the rest of you in the US. I am a US resident that is on contract to Iraq. So I fall under different stipulations to get my Skyline into the states, but I can do it. LEGALLY. I have spent the last 2 months of my life over here which is a good portion of time, researching and reading about the importation for non-compliance vehicles. With my mother having an extensive legal background I have filled all the holes that I didn't know legal wise with research done by her. It's been eye opening to say the least. Well I am done posting my 1st post here on the forums, but I will say it's probably not going to be my last. Please I understand there will be a large amount of flaming/critics out there, all I ask is if you are going to come in here and dispute what I have to say the do it with some education. I have spent alot of time gathering the information I have in hand, IN HAND. Also if I have offended anyone that is HUGE Motorex fan I apologize but that company even though they have spent I am sure a ton of money in the testing process and compliance process, they are still screwing everyone else out of alot of money with these cars. I know what they buy them for and I know what they sell them for, and I will tell you at times it's near a x5 markup. Well I will be looking forward to hearing what everyone else has to say and if you have questions or request for information just email me at the email below, I am willing to help where I can.

*96skylineguy*

[email protected]

*2003 Eclipse GTS
1996 Skyline R33 GTS Turbo*


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

wow, you seem to have researched this a lot farther than i could have stood. got that, i commend you, now tell me how much a legal r32 gtr vspec II is.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

96skylineguy said:


> 1. Motorex and RB Motoring work together to import Skylines into the US. This means as far as the law is concerned that it's a monopolization of a specific trade or industry which unless done correctly is illegal. Up to this point it seems they are doing the right thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. All models of Skylines from 1990-1999 are capable of being imported. EPA(ICI) standards are the hardest to meet but can be done. Some of it may take reprograming the ECU of the vehicle, it can be done. Motorex has had a choke hold on the importation of the Skylines because they have made their reputation on the false guise that they are the "exclusive" importers of the Skyline models. I have the supporting emails from the Director of the Office of Vehichle Safety Compliance that states they are just the only company to do the paperwork to be able to import the cars. Motorex was not approved by or made the "exclusive" importer of the Nissan Skylines. Needless to say I am not a Motorex fan due to their abuse of the sport car industry.



Well you just about contradict yourself by implying that Motorex is a monopoly, then state that they are the only ones to do the work to file with the OVSC. They are the exclusive importer until someone else steps up, which everyone claims is a monopoly. You will probably get some flames because there is a new person every 6 months claiming that they are going to start importing cars (read some of the old posts here and on Freshalloy). I have not seen anyone else get one car federalized yet in the last 5 years. I have owned mine for nearly 4 years and follow this issue pretty close. I know an RI that has been working on this for nearly a year and they still haven't got final approval. Ask the OVSC how many other RI's have submitted and been denied.

As for Motorex screwing over everone, I am not going to go there. But the cost to do all of the crash testing that they had JK Motors do was close to $500k when all is said and done. Now you have to recover that expense through the price of the product. To date they have only sold less than 100 cars, so you can do the math. There are a bunch of cars that are here and in limbo as to when they will ever get finished.

Don't get me wrong, I want to see more GT-R's here and I want to see competition for Motorex because that will bring the prices down. In theory this devalues my car, but since I never plan to sell it, I don't care. Good luck.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Nismo Skyline said:


> Don't get me wrong, I want to see more GT-R's here and I want to see competition for Motorex because that will bring the prices down. In theory this devalues my car, but since I never plan to sell it, I don't care. Good luck.


That theory would be a little flawed in the terms of a skyline look at the Shelby Cobra they have been making kits of that and real good ones at that for many years yet an original will still demand a high price same with the Skyline I feel it is such a nice car that only time can do it damage but I don't think it will do much. A great car will always be worth money.


----------



## JMMotorsports (Jan 25, 2004)

All fun and games aside.

I will believe this when the Fat Lady Sings.

Sorry, just watching Blade Trinity.

Seariously, just subscribing to the thread out of boredom.


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

Nismo,

You are correct in what you are stating but understand that Motorex is supplying R&B Motors with the major portion of their Skylines that they are currently working on. This is heresay because I dont/wont contact either company for information after the 3 conversations I have had with them so far which usually ended with them hanging up the phone on me. Yes, as I stated they have spent ALOT of money doing the testing process and crash testing process to find out the weakness in the Skylines. I dont like being critical of people or companies, but when they work together to suppress a product from being sold that TO ME is still considered a monopoly. If we CANT import and sell the cars, lets set up another company that will more then likely use us a direct supplier. Guess after the way my Mother stated it to me, I got kind of huffy about it. Just me personally I guess. But 25K to do the work they do is still WAY OUT OF CONTROL. I have very specific information that I am going to list in a new post here in a few minutes. I do respect Motorex for their dedication to legalize these cars, and I also understand bogarding the information listed in the tests and results. But I know I believed for the longest time that they were the ONLY ones that can bring the Skylines into the US, so I never did any research into what it actually takes. Now that I have it pisses me off personally to see the actually pretty simple mods that have to be done. Dont get me wrong again I am not taking away from what Motorex has accomplised but looking at the list of compliances that need to be met some of them are really questionable for the $25k price tag. But again this is only my opinion. Becoming an RI is a hard process and takes alot of know how and money. Fortunately I have alot of resources behind me, along with my exporter with direct ties to Nissan of Japan, his brother works there, the information I am getting I value pretty highly as a source for information. Well I am going to go ahead and make my new post if you would like to review what I put up in there and let me know what you think.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Nismo Skyline said:


> But the cost to do all of the crash testing that they had JK Motors do was close to $500k when all is said and done.


 Even if those Skylines were brand new, that's still over 10 cars. As I recall reading other places, they test crashed exactly 2 of each model. The prices don't add up, and sounds like they are pretty inflated. I could really care less, at any rate, I'll beleive it when I see it parked in my driveway. Another 2-3 years and it won't matter, we'll have our "US spec" Skyline anyway.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Too Demanding said:


> Even if those Skylines were brand new, that's still over 10 cars. As I recall reading other places, they test crashed exactly 2 of each model. The prices don't add up, and sounds like they are pretty inflated. I could really care less, at any rate, I'll beleive it when I see it parked in my driveway. Another 2-3 years and it won't matter, we'll have our "US spec" Skyline anyway.


yeah, but what about the people who love the r32? i myself am infatuated with them. i really want to see what comes out of this if anything.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

stoners suck said:


> yeah, but what about the people who love the r32? i myself am infatuated with them. i really want to see what comes out of this if anything.


Oh I have a soft spot for the R32 in particular, myself. I just don't see this as happening anytime soon. Theres a few R32s for sale floating around, there was just one in my area for $35,000. I don't think you can ask for a much lower price than that, in all truthfullness, no matter who does the importing.


----------



## BigBlueR32 (Sep 29, 2004)

Dustin said:


> wow, you seem to have researched this a lot farther than i could have stood. got that, i commend you, now tell me how much a legal r32 gtr vspec II is.


A true V-Spec II would sell for well over 30,000 in japan.. there were only 1000 or so ever made.. :thumbup:


----------

